# before and after



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Did this place in May!


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Dang,

you have to go here to see the full size http://www.dunbarpainting.com/image/tid/3


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Sweet, looks good


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

:thumbsup: Looks great!


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

thanks


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Is that grey/white house on your website the one you did for the GC? 

Looks good! :thumbsup:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

From what I can see it looks good.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

Rcon said:


> Is that grey/white house on your website the one you did for the GC?
> 
> Looks good! :thumbsup:


Yes the grey and white house is the one I did for the GC


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

face book fan page album

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Vanco...459#!/photo.php?pid=355605&id=114717271873459


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

DesignProbe said:


> Looks great! I like the door's color after you did it ;-) such a great combination with this pink door ;-)


What's with all the winking...kinda creepy!!!!


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice job dude!


----------

